# Young male on Craigslist-West Virginia



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Saw this ad on Craisglist posted by a family looking to re-home their young pure bred GR for $150:

Golden Retriever needs new home

He looks very cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful young boy, he sounds great.

I sent the person who has the ad GR Rescue info for their area if they need help placing him.


----------

